# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  roda ima i platnene vrecice na prodaju?

## sundrops

pa kako mi je to promaknulo??
kako ih mogu nabaviti jer jako bi je htjela,ako ne i vise  :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

roda ima platnenih vrecica od 2. rodine mlijecne konferencije, zelene i crvene s natpisom 200% mlijeko, po cijeni od 25 kn

ili si mislila na wetbegove za pelene?

----------


## Lutonjica

kupiti ih mozes kad i ostale rodine proizvode, utorkom i cetvrtkom od 12 do 16 sati u rodinom gnijezdu u canicevoj 14

----------


## sundrops

da,mislila sam na platnene,za nosenje namirnica itd.nisam ih vidjela ali ih svakako zelim  :Smile:  hvala

----------


## njokica

Zanima me ona velika platnena torba (Majka Zemlja), da li ima patentni zatvarač ili slično (gumbe, drukere...). Mislila sam to uzeti kao torbu za jaslice, pošto nam treba veća torba zbog platnenih pel.

I btw. da li druge torbe imaju kakav sistem zatvaranja ili su više kao vreće?

Tnx   :Heart:

----------


## Lutonjica

Majka Zemlja i ostale platnene torbe nemaju nikakav sistem zakopčavanja
http://roda.hr/v2/index.php?option=c...id=18&Itemid=6

Torbe za pelene, koje imaju dio za ciste pelene i dio za prljave pelene, imaju patent zatvarac.
http://roda.hr/v2/index.php?option=c...id=11&Itemid=6

----------

